# How realistic are my hopes for getting published



## Wonderwall

I'm a 27 year old guy whose always wanted to write. Life took me away from that though, and I've just made the decision that, if this is what I want, I'd better get to it. I'm halfway through writing a YA  novel that I think is shaping up wonderfully. My question is, with a resume that is completely bare (literally I've done nothing) and no degrees to speak of, am I being silly to think I'll get someone to publish it ?


----------



## TWErvin2

The odds of finding a publisher for your work are very very long. The competition out there for the publishing slots available is very stiff. You're going to be competing against everyone, from best sellers and established midlist authors to the vast multitude of first-time hopefuls.

However, the better the novel you write, your chances increase. And sure, I think there's a little bit of luck involved.

But consider, if you don't write/complete/revise/submit the novel, the chances are zero for success.

I found someone to publish my work, and I have another novel with a major publisher that has worked its way from the slush pile up to the managing editor--still a long shot, but not impossible. If I can do it, Wonderall, why can't you? 

As for your resume--the quality of the piece is what will sell it to a publisher. Sure, if you had a major platform, it might be easier--if the publisher thought that you could still sell enough books earn through the advance while making a profit for them. 

It should be noted, that I am talking about the more traditional route of publishing (for lack of a better description) which I think your question referred to.  There are vanity presses that will print anything you're willing to pay for them to publish. And there is self-publishing. Both of those options promise a virtually 100% chance of being published.

Also, consider that not all publishers are equal, so do your homework before submitting your work--but that's a little way down the road. Good luck with completion of your first manuscript. And while that one is out seeking a home--start writing another.


----------



## KarlR

Jeff Herman puts out an outstanding guide for aspiring authors.  I answers almost all your questions, gives a realistic assessment of your chances, provides a roadmap and manages to encourage you the whole time.  ...And I'm not on the payroll!    Just found it to be incredibly helpful.


----------



## Wonderwall

Thanks for the advice. I appreciate the feedback. I realize it's probably a longshot but as you said, it's better than no shot.


----------



## Arman_Khodaei

I think it depends on numerous factors. I suggest starting a blog now. Get your name out there. You might also try YouTube. You are more likely to get published if you can prove you have some sort of publishing. 

Some other factors to consider are the strength of your writing, the appeal of the subject your writing about, and your marketing skills. If you do get a book offer, I suggest investing your money in a publicist. Overall, you want to prove that there is a market for your writing and that people want to read what you have to say. Since you are going into YA writing, you might also want to try talking at High Schools about subjects that you think are important like sexual harassment or bullying or whatever.

Hope this is of help. I'm 25 and just finished my memoir and now I am looking at getting it published. And, to KarlR, Jeff Herman is actually my first choice for agent to represent my book. I have a lot of personal reasons why I believe he would be a good fit for my book, but I don't want to get into that here on this message board.


----------



## strangedaze

the post above me is interesting. im on board with some of it, namely getting your name out there. my experience with YA is limited. if you were doing adult fiction, i would say start getting work out there, publishing in journals, etc. if you were writing non-fiction, id say do the same thing, but target trade magazines and so on related to your topic. if you were writing a memoir, i would suggest being famous; barring that, i would suggest doing some combination of the above.

the part about getting a publicist im not sure i agree with. none of the professional author types i know have them. once your book has been accepted at a publisher, the publisher will invest X amount of money into promoting it. yes, times are tough, so you'll have to do more self promotion, but im not sure hiring someone to market you would be the wisest investment. maybe. who knows. i wouldnt do it, though. 

speaking to the OP, the good thing about writing is that you dont need degrees or any kind of resume (though it sure can help). finish your book, develop your platform as much as possible, and try to find an agent. is the deck stacked against you? sure. but then, its stacked against almost everybody. dont let the odds dishearten you. someone has to win the lottery - theres no reason why it cant be you.


----------



## Arman_Khodaei

strangedaze said:


> the post above me is interesting. im on board with some of it, namely getting your name out there. my experience with YA is limited. if you were doing adult fiction, i would say start getting work out there, publishing in journals, etc. if you were writing non-fiction, id say do the same thing, but target trade magazines and so on related to your topic. if you were writing a memoir, i would suggest being famous; barring that, i would suggest doing some combination of the above.
> 
> the part about getting a publicist im not sure i agree with. none of the professional author types i know have them. once your book has been accepted at a publisher, the publisher will invest X amount of money into promoting it. yes, times are tough, so you'll have to do more self promotion, but im not sure hiring someone to market you would be the wisest investment. maybe. who knows. i wouldnt do it, though.
> 
> speaking to the OP, the good thing about writing is that you dont need degrees or any kind of resume (though it sure can help). finish your book, develop your platform as much as possible, and try to find an agent. is the deck stacked against you? sure. but then, its stacked against almost everybody. dont let the odds dishearten you. someone has to win the lottery - theres no reason why it cant be you.



Yes, strangedaze that is true that publishers will invest x money on your book. However, many of the book publishers will only push the really big books. They don't do much for pushing most books. A top agent, Jeff Herman, recommends that writers get a publicist and he believes that publicists are one of the secrets to launching a successful writing career. Yes, you can get published. But, like an agent, a publicist can also do a lot to help further move your writing career.


----------



## strangedaze

fair enough. its not something im all that familiar with.


----------



## Loulou

It’s tough tough tough _tough_ out there.  Did I mention it’s tough?  You’ve got to* love* writing more than anything else, be willing to suffer rejection after rejection, harsh criticism, writer’s block, days of deleting crap you’ve written and despairing that you’ll never write another sound word... and then some.  Even with publications behind you – I’ve won some big comps recently, after hard _hard_ slog at the short story form, as well as featuring in some pretty big magazines – and none of this has particularly helped me get an agent for my novel.  I put myself out there.  Lots.  I realise that perhaps my novel just isn’t saleable.  It’s hard to accept this when you’ve worked hard but you have to sometimes, and then move onto the next.  Every piece or thing you write teaches you.  

Sadly, it’s often two things that make it ‘happen.’  Luck or chance or whatever you wanna call it – like sending your novel about truck drivers to an agent who on that _exact_ day happens to be looking for a novel about truck drivers.  And knowing someone - knowing someone who _knows_ someone is so often key.  That said, I know there’ll be cases where it happens.

Of course, it goes without saying that you should write a novel that’s better than anything else.  Now, how hard can that be?


----------



## strangedaze

i agree with Loulou but feel obligated to add that everything can change for you in an instant. your next story can get you noticed by an agent, who can then ask you if you have a novel. and you will. and next thing you know, youre on the other side of the wall. so dont despair. (that goes for YOU too, Loulou  )


----------



## Arman_Khodaei

In regards to what Loulou said, knowing someone that knows someone can end up being a lot easier than it looks these days with social networking and everything. And, she is right. If you know someone that person can put you in contact with their agent. My suggestion is to make a list of your favorite writers start writing reviews on blogs and also make YouTube reviews. Friend them on Facebook if possible and show them the reviews they made. Send them a short message telling how you appreciate your writing and are also writing something in a similar and ask if they will look at the first five pages or first chapter. If the writer likes your writing then perhaps they will put you in contact with their agent.


----------



## strangedaze

for sure. you could also join a writing workshop or a group and try to impress your professor / teacher / cohort. one of them might have an agent for referral. has happened to people i know, to pretty stunning effect.


----------



## JosephB

The easiest way to get published is to become a celebrity and have a child. This immediately qualifies you as children's book author. If don't want to actually have a baby --  no problem -- between movies or albums, just swing by a third-world country and pick one up. Be sure to include some message about equality and everyone getting along  -- and the publishers will be clamoring for your work. It's just that simple.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Celebrity sells Joseph, it is harder to make a convincing case for good, original writing, but not impossible.


----------



## JosephB

It’s the celebrity that sells? I had no idea -- I thought they were all awesomely talented writers. Boy, am I disillusioned.


----------



## Sam

[ot]I despair when I see the latest celebrity tripe . . . ahem, I mean 'book' . . . hit the shelves. The latest one I saw was something about the life story of Miley Cyrus. Isn't she, like, ten? Seriously, how much of a life story has she got? 

Got out of bed, went to the set, put on my Hannah Montana wig, cried like a spoilt brat when I didn't get my way, filmed for ten hours, came back home, cried when Daddy didn't give me ice cream, and went back to bed.[/ot]


----------



## CFFTB

Amen, Sam. I can't even stand to watch a commercial with her in it. The only thing though, that differentiates her & Wonderwall (although I'm more hopeful that Wonderwall actually has talent) is that miley's worshipped by millions of teenagers, so that book's a guaranteed bestseller no matter how awful it is. Wonderwall has to prove him/herself. Take heart, Wonderwall; more bestselling authors have started from nothing than you can count.


----------



## Loulou

strangedaze said:


> i agree with Loulou but feel obligated to add that everything can change for you in an instant. your next story can get you noticed by an agent, who can then ask you if you have a novel. and you will. and next thing you know, youre on the other side of the wall. so dont despair. (that goes for YOU too, Loulou  )


 
Ah, the other side of the wall.  I imagine silvery tables there and plates of intriguing eatables served by ghostly figures, while angels read copies of my novel.  When I get there I _promise_ to come back and tell you all what it's like...


----------



## Loulou

Sam W said:


> [ot]I despair when I see the latest celebrity tripe . . . ahem, I mean 'book' . . . hit the shelves. The latest one I saw was something about the life story of Miley Cyrus. Isn't she, like, ten? Seriously, how much of a life story has she got?
> 
> Got out of bed, went to the set, put on my Hannah Montana wig, cried like a spoilt brat when I didn't get my way, filmed for ten hours, came back home, cried when Daddy didn't give me ice cream, and went back to bed.[/ot]



I despair at the Katie Price 'books.'  Even her ghost writer can't write.  You'd think with her money she'd at least pay John Irving to write them.  That said, apparently the shitloads of money made off celeb books means that publishers can afford to take chances on new and unknown authors more often.  So perhaps we should be glad of this tripe after all?


----------



## Wonderwall

Thank you all so much for your support and advice. I take heart in the fact that there are successes and that there is a community who wishes well for each other.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa

Strangedaze has given some good advice, and loulou has given a good general description about publishing in general.

As a YA author, here are some specific things you need to focus on:

*On Author Platforms and Blogging*

A blog would be nice, but if you're going to start one, have something to say. Don't start a blog without some serious planning, and be ready to devote serious time to it. A lame or dead blog is a big no-no for agents and publishers who are net-savvy. There are many, many published YA writers with blogs. I'd make note of Lauren Oliver, author of the popular _Before I Fall._ She has a *very active and successful blog*. She is a good model of a YA author blog.

There are lots of ways to have a successful blog. You'll need to know who your intended audience is, and what they enjoy reading about. A good author blog is not just an advertising space for your work--assuming you have work with an agent, under contract, or even published. You need to have alternate content to appeal to your readers. Many blogs aren't pointed directly at the readers--or prospective readers--of the author's book. Many are hangouts for other authors, for older readers of YA, or for other bloggers who deal in some way with YA literature. That's something you'll have to decide for yourself.

You'll also have to decide your online persona. Blogs that are all over the place don't tend to keep readers, because there isn't consistent value in the content to keep them coming back. You should pick a subset of things to blog about, and the more related to YA they are, the more useful they'll be for giving you the kind of attention you want from the YA community.

As I said, above you need to be prepared to devote a good deal of time to blogging if you choose to do it. You'll need to pick a hosting site: I'd recommend "wordpress", but "blogspot" is also fairly popular, and Google's "blogger" host is good to, since it links up with other blogger blogs, and also many of google's other services, such as internet alerts.

Especially prior to having a book available for purchase, you'll need to network with other bloggers. Leaving comments on other blogs, getting involved in blogging discussions--it's important to driving the right kind of traffic to your site. There's an enormous YA blogging community, so this would also be a big help in your networing activities if you have time to devote to it.

*On Credits and Resumes*

No matter what anyone tells you, your real resume is the story. If it's good, and an agent or publisher thinks they can market it, you will get picked up. I'd advise against submitting directly to publishers, especially since most don't currently take unagented submissions. Also, at this stage in your career (ie, before it's started) you won't get a lot of attention that way; your lack of platform won't help. That leaves submitting to agents. Learn how to query, how to write a synopsis, and once you've finished your book, make sure that you give extra attention to the first few chapters. Most agents like three to five sample pages(if they like any at all), and those will come from the beginning of your book. As will your partial, which tends to be three chapters or fifty pages, depending on agency submission guidelines. Publishing credits might help, but there aren't a ton of well-known YA short fiction markets, and since you're writing a novel already, there's not anywhere else to get those credits from.

*On YA Fiction in General*

YA is a very strong genre right now. Lots of new books are getting published, and many new authors are making their debuts. A lot of attention has come down on issues such as diversity and whitewashing, but these aren't the only things putting YA in the media. You can now address a much wider array of topics, from murder, to suicide, to sex, to drugs. There's also a great deal of non-mainstream YA being published. Cindy Pon is putting out Asian Fantasy; Urban Fantasy and Paranormal Romance are currently huge, as you may have guessed from Twilight. Also popular is dystopian fiction, such as _The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins, and Scott Westerfield's "Uglies Trilogy". But people like Lauren Oliver and Laurie Halse Anderson are putting out mainstream material that is getting plenty of attention.

As I mentioned above, there's a huge online community for YA writers and readers. Become a part of it, read extensively in the genre. You mention you've been away from your writing goal for awhile, so you'll need to catch up on all of the changes that have occured, since you last dipped your toe in the waters of YA.

If you like, I can give you some recommendations for blogs and books that will give you a better idea of what you're up against.

Good luck and keep writing.


----------



## strangedaze

that's one hell of a post, IM. someone should sticky that somewhere.


----------



## Penelope

While I'm no expert on novels I did get a poem published - in print and for money - on my fourth attempt.  My advice is to have a unique voice and to be confident in your work.  Don't send in stuff that hasn't been edited, know your topic and choose publishers wisely.  Have you thought about getting some credentials by writing short stories which could be submitted to publishers looking for a collection?  That's what I did on both of my poems.  One to KnitLit the third and the other to Dead Men [and Women] Walking.  A portfolio will bolster your chances.  With the book - Zodiac Zoo - I went the self publishing route because:
I could afford to do so.
I wanted it out in a timely manner.
I had faith in the product.


----------



## omar

I don't agree here.

I think the bottom line is how badly do you want it. How badly can you hustle? If you believe in your work you'll do anything to get it out there. You need to get into internet marketing, websites, email, Amazon, iBooks, everything you can to get your work out there. So many people complain but do nothing but write all day.

You wrote your book. You're done. Spend the next year ONLY marketing.

Keep asking yourself: is what I'm doing getting me closer to being published and getting my work seen? if yes do it. If not, stop it.

I know it's hard. Trust me.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa

Well, that depends on your goals, I suppose.  If you all you want is to write your one book and sell it, Omar's suggestion might work for you.  If you want to have a career as a writer, or even just put out more than a book or three, it's the wrong approach.

The OP does not want to self-publish a book or two.  He wants to get published by a mainstream publisher.


----------



## JosephB

Ilasir Maroa said:


> Well, that depends on your goals, I suppose. If you all you want is to write your one book and sell it, Omar's suggestion might work for you.



Do you mean sell just one book? I could probably write any old thing and my mom would buy a copy. Goal accomplished.


----------



## strangedaze

i think he means sell a single title, not an actual book. but if he means an actual book, my mom will probably buy a copy too.


----------



## JosephB

I think you might be right. And on second thought, my mom would probably expect a free copy.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa

JosephB said:


> Do you mean sell just one book? I could probably write any old thing and my mom would buy a copy. Goal accomplished.




Smartass.  I think it's pretty clear what I meant.  If I had meant one copy, I would have said "copy".


----------



## strangedaze

i cant wait to see the responses to that. good first post


----------



## MJ Preston

Screw writing! Why don't put together a crew and knock over a bank.

*Chapter One-The Nitwit Heist

*It was a cold morning when the ragtag troop known as "The Nitwits" set out to commit the crime of the century. Among this nefarious gang of bandits were Apple, Garza, Like a Fox, Preston and the sarcastic getaway driver was Backward Ox.

Four times that morning Apple almost shot Ox in the knee cap after he continually corrected her English. "Why the hell didn't we leave this old fart back in the bush and ask Baron to join the gang," she complained.

"Because, Baron is a lefty and no one wants a lefty at a heist. Besides lefty's can't drive anything faster than a bicycle," Garza explained.

"Ah Garza"

"Yes Ox?"

"It's actually Lefties."

"Okay Apple knee cap him! Annoying Pisser."

Apple raised the barrel of her 9 mm Glock when Like a Fox stepped in. "Hold it love, don't be shooting my man."

to be continued.....

​


----------



## Ilasir Maroa

I would absolutely not read a YA book on my phone, but I think you'd be surprised at the number of YA readers who are aware that you can.  There are plenty of apps out there for doing so.

Not so much for self-pubbed e-authors using that as their common/only channel of distribution, though.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa

Under The Cover said:


> Is it a waste of time to try?



Not at all.  I think it's definitely something for more marketing-savvy authors to take a look at.

But promoting your book, online or otherwise, is as much of a job or more than writing it.  It's important to keep the relaities in mind.

I've run blogs, talked to people who run blogs, and watched the progress of many blogs(yes, we're talking more traditional websites, but the experience is similar).  Getting yourself out there is tough.


----------



## Witch

Arman_Khodaei said:


> In regards to what Loulou said, knowing someone that knows someone can end up being a lot easier than it looks these days with social networking and everything. And, she is right. If you know someone that person can put you in contact with their agent. My suggestion is to make a list of your favorite writers start writing reviews on blogs and also make YouTube reviews. Friend them on Facebook if possible and show them the reviews they made. Send them a short message telling how you appreciate your writing and are also writing something in a similar and ask if they will look at the first five pages or first chapter. If the writer likes your writing then perhaps they will put you in contact with their agent.


 
I am hoping this is true!  I have a friend who after a few years of doing fairly well at self publishing decided to try and get signed up with a big publisher.  She has just been signed up at Gollancz (Orion books) and is doing great.  Seems a bit cheeky but maybe one day that will help!


----------



## The Backward OX

Under The Cover said:


> How many YA readers would read an eBook on their phone? How many YA readers even know they can read an eBook on their phone? How's that for a topic on a blog. "Did you know you can read my eBook on your phone?" "Download here."
> 
> Your thoughts....


 


Ilasir Maroa said:


> I would absolutely not read a YA book on my phone, but I think you'd be surprised at the number of YA readers who are aware that you can.


Whatever happened to the idea of curling up in a comfy chair on the veranda or in front of the fire, depending on the season, with a good book?


----------



## MJ Preston

The Backward OX said:


> Whatever happened to the idea of curling up in a comfy chair on the veranda or in front of the fire, depending on the season, with a good book?



:wink: For me this comment conjures up a childhood image of laying sprawled out on the living room floor pouring over the art and words on a record sleeve while the LP of my latest musical acquisition belts out some rock n roll (maybe Bob Seger or George Thoroughgood) from our solid wood cabinet phonograph stereo.

Google that yuh lazy kids.:-o

Times are a changing OX.


----------



## Minsc

Gotta start somewhere, right?  One of my favorite authors is a full time attorney yet has written several best sellers and I believe he got his first book published in his mid to late 30's.  Can't you self publish on Kindle?  Istill want to put a resume together.  I checked out this resume service but I want to check out a couple others to compare.


----------



## Misa Buckley

Wonderwall said:


> I'm a 27 year old guy whose always wanted to write. Life took me away from that though, and I've just made the decision that, if this is what I want, I'd better get to it. I'm halfway through writing a YA  novel that I think is shaping up wonderfully. My question is, with a resume that is completely bare (literally I've done nothing) and no degrees to speak of, am I being silly to think I'll get someone to publish it ?


 
Never give up, never surrender!

You don't need a resume or degrees or awards in a cupboard - all you need is a good story well written and the determination to keep pushing! Yes, you'll get rejections and yes, they will suck. But it's NOT personal - your novel simply wasn't write for that publisher at that time.

Having a blog and being on Twitter helps raise your profile. You'll build relationships with fellow writers and the occasional agent/publisher. Chat regularly (note I say chat and NOT sell), retweet sparingly, feedback and give back. There are lots of Twitter communities - #amwriting, #sixsunday, #Fridayflash - to get involved in. Post to your blog and tweet the link. Build a following, build relationships, but more than anything KEEP WRITING.

You _can _do it!


----------



## stevetaylor67

That's a great reply Loulou, just about sums it all up nicely!


----------



## FirstTimeNovelist

Misa Buckley said:


> Never give up, never surrender!
> 
> You don't need a resume or degrees or awards in a cupboard - all you need is a good story well written and the determination to keep pushing! Yes, you'll get rejections and yes, they will suck. But it's NOT personal - your novel simply wasn't write for that publisher at that time.
> 
> Having a blog and being on Twitter helps raise your profile. You'll build relationships with fellow writers and the occasional agent/publisher. Chat regularly (note I say chat and NOT sell), retweet sparingly, feedback and give back. There are lots of Twitter communities - #amwriting, #sixsunday, #Fridayflash - to get involved in. Post to your blog and tweet the link. Build a following, build relationships, but more than anything KEEP WRITING.
> 
> You _can _do it!



I know I am rather late, but I couldn't agree with you more! Hundreds of thousands of books are published each year, so I don't think it is a "huge stretch" to want be one of those thousands. You don't even have to have a well-written stories these days to get published, just one that holds a publisher's interest.


----------



## dale

Wonderwall said:


> I'm a 27 year old guy whose always wanted to write. Life took me away from that though, and I've just made the decision that, if this is what I want, I'd better get to it. I'm halfway through writing a YA  novel that I think is shaping up wonderfully. My question is, with a resume that is completely bare (literally I've done nothing) and no degrees to speak of, am I being silly to think I'll get someone to publish it ?



i'm a former dopehead, high school drop out with a GED. i've been published and accepted for publication 4 times. if i can do it....who can't?


----------



## Edward G

I have this faith, and it is unshakable and will last until the day I die, that anyone who can write a good novel and continues to write good novels will be successful. Their stuff will float to the top. These days, the environment for that happening is even more welcoming than it has ever been. 

I review books. I review one piece of crap popular author after the next. I try and try to find a novel worth reading and giving a good review to, and I can't do it. I would so much rather review indi authors. But you know what? Their work sucks so much worse than the crap the poplular writers write that I can't bring myself to review their work--I can't even finish reading it. I have to struggle to finish reading the popular authors, too, but the self-published authors are almost always so grotesquely bad at the art and craft of fiction that it's impossible. And I mean, the popular authors are only readable because they at least know the basics of English composition (or their editors do).

I may not write any better, myself, but that's beside the point. Nevertheless, as a reader and reviewer I know what makes a story good. I know what makes a novel good. Write a good novel, and wether you self-pub or get grotesquely ripped off by a big six publisher, eventually, you will rise. It's just like a good song--it's going to get noticed.

Now, I have to go back to work on my review video for The Innocent, by David Baldacci. _...Oh, God...

_


----------



## Edward G

dale said:


> i'm a former dopehead, high school drop out with a GED. i've been published and accepted for publication 4 times. if i can do it....who can't?



Oh really? Where's your book? You don't have a homepage listed in your profile, there's no mention of your titles. Don't know your name. How's anyone supposed to read your books? Maybe you're one of those indi authors who will break the mold and give me something really worth reading.

Still, you're right: Anyone can be published today. There are many small publishers out there who will provide cover art and create a Kindle Book, offer no advance, do no marketing, no editing, require that you gaurantee so many sales of the book (even if you buy them yourself) but you will be published. No one will read the book, and you would have been better off self-publishing, but you will be published.


----------



## dale

Edward G said:


> Oh really? Where's your book? You don't have a homepage listed in your profile, there's no mention of your titles. Don't know your name. How's anyone supposed to read your books? Maybe you're one of those indi authors who will break the mold and give me something really worth reading.
> 
> Still, you're right: Anyone can be published today. There are many small publishers out there who will provide cover art and create a Kindle Book, offer no advance, do no marketing, no editing, require that you gaurantee so many sales of the book (even if you buy them yourself) but you will be published. No one will read the book, and you would have been better off self-publishing, but you will be published.



working on my 1st novel. all i've had published and accepted for publication are short stories. i think the only way
a degree really matters in the publishing world is if you're writing certain types of non-fiction.


----------



## HooktonFonnix

JosephB said:


> The easiest way to get published is to become a celebrity and have a child. This immediately qualifies you as children's book author. If don't want to actually have a baby --  no problem -- between movies or albums, just swing by a third-world country and pick one up. Be sure to include some message about equality and everyone getting along  -- and the publishers will be clamoring for your work. It's just that simple.



This made me laugh. But I'm crying on the inside because it is undeniably true. It's infuriating. Freakin' _Snooki_ gets to 'write' a book and gets published, and I'm left wallowing in the muck and mire of literary obscurity.


----------



## Loulou

HooktonFonnix said:


> This made me laugh. But I'm crying on the inside because it is undeniably true. It's infuriating. Freakin' _Snooki_ gets to 'write' a book and gets published, and I'm left wallowing in the muck and mire of literary obscurity.




I hear you.  But sadly, publishing is a business.  First and mostly.  And they have to publish what sells.  And unfortunately that drivel often does.  I did read something recently though, which lifted my spirits a tiny bit.  Apparently, they have to publish the celebrity shit because it makes so much in order to be able to afford to take a chance on new writers.  Good writers.  Talented writers who are in essence nobody.  All of us here.  So now I try and look at Katie Price's latest offering and think, hmmm, the profits from that might pay for my first book to get on the shelves...


----------



## Kyle R

Wonderwall said:


> I'm a 27 year old guy whose always wanted to write. Life took me away from that though, and I've just made the decision that, if this is what I want, I'd better get to it. I'm halfway through writing a YA novel that I think is shaping up wonderfully. My question is, with a resume that is completely bare (literally I've done nothing) and no degrees to speak of, am I being silly to think I'll get someone to publish it ?



J.K. Rowling wrote her Harry Potter novels on cocktail napkins while she was homeless and depressed.

Look where she is now! One of the most popular and successful authors in the world.


----------



## Loulou

Wonderwall said:


> I'm a 27 year old guy whose always wanted to write. Life took me away from that though, and I've just made the decision that, if this is what I want, I'd better get to it. I'm halfway through writing a YA  novel that I think is shaping up wonderfully. My question is, with a resume that is completely bare (literally I've done nothing) and no degrees to speak of, am I being silly to think I'll get someone to publish it ?



Just write.  See what you make.  See where you go.  Everyone begins with a bare resume.  I don't think a person needs a degree to be successful at writing.  It probably helps, and I'd have loved the chance to study, but I've managed perfectly fine with minimal education.


----------

